# First year snow plowing



## jonnywong (Sep 16, 2009)

Alright, sorry if this is really beaten the horse here, but i need some general advice on dos and donts for a first timer trying to make some money this winter. 

Im going to be doing mostly residential, maybe small commercial. I got a '01 f350 with a curtis snopro 3000. ( 6' ) 

What kind of increments in triggers do most people use? 

Like 2-4, 4-6, 6-8, 8+

And per push is the way to go for a noob?

And how do you change the pricing per trigger.

Thanks


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

DOs: USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION
DONTs: ASK QUESTIONS LIKE THESE UNTIL YOU HAVE USED THE SEARCH FUNCTION AND READ OVER 100 THREADS THAT HAVE ANSWERS TO ALL YOUR QUESTIONS.
Good Luck
WLECOME TO PLOWSITE


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Buy a new plow or put some wings on that 6 footer of yours.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you two related?

jonnywong
JohnnyRoyale

Seriously though, one of the perks of being a member is that you're allowed to SEARCH the forums. This exact set of questions has been asked and answered, THIS pre-season alone, about 5 times.

So I guess I should say Welcome! You 'll find some great knowledge and some awesome people here!

You'll have a lot more questions after you search, just more personal and detailed ones. Detailed questions that these guys will be happy to answer for you, For example, you may wonder why most of us own thousands of dollars in machinery, but work for beer money, and you'll find out why by searching. Heck, I searched and read the site, off and on for two years before I decided to get started.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

No won ton soup for you!


----------



## jonnywong (Sep 16, 2009)

well ok, i searched and I still have some more questions. 

I see some people just take the average snowfall they get each year and divide that by the trigger (2 for most) and then divide that by 2 and then multiply by your price per push ($25 for me) so what i've got so far is 

(60" average/2) /2 *25 = $375 for the season. 
This seem reasonable?
The reason im asking about seasonal is because thats the way some people have asked me to do it. 

oh yeah anyone from albany, ny area wanna chime in on their rates that would be great!!


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

THis seems like a very helpful Thread ,lol...its like pulling teeth asking questions, haha...GOod Luck Jonny


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jonny,

One thing your won't be able to find is rates... what you have to do is figure the amount of TIME you will be at the site for the season and multiple that figure by YOUR rate... good luck...labor rates are all over the place


----------



## jonnywong (Sep 16, 2009)

yea, im just tryin to figure out the competition


----------



## 2002F350 (Sep 6, 2009)

When you do let me know! haha. Good luck


----------



## pro50guy (Sep 20, 2009)

this will also be my first year plowing for cash as well. no payment on the truck 93 f 350 diesel 9 foot fisher, so im hoping for not much overhead and to make money by offering cheap rates. keep on your research this is a great site. im in saratoga county so let me know how you make out


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Those CHEAP RATES you are going to offer can come back and bite you in the end. One major breakdown and there goes all your cheap rates money. You need to be competitive to make it in this business. The thing with bids is if you get all your bids you are too cheap and leaving money on the table in most cases when it comes to new clients. So why charge less because you have equipment paid off. I buy a new truck and in 4 years I am going to charge less for that truck since it is paid off now. That is ridiculous thinking. Good Luck with you cheap rates.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

pro50guy;809275 said:


> this will also be my first year plowing for cash as well. no payment on the truck 93 f 350 diesel 9 foot fisher, so im hoping for not much overhead and to make money by offering cheap rates. keep on your research this is a great site. im in saratoga county so let me know how you make out





Burkartsplow;809462 said:


> Those CHEAP RATES you are going to offer can come back and bite you in the end. One major breakdown and there goes all your cheap rates money. You need to be competitive to make it in this business. The thing with bids is if you get all your bids you are too cheap and leaving money on the table in most cases when it comes to new clients. So why charge less because you have equipment paid off. I buy a new truck and in 4 years I am going to charge less for that truck since it is paid off now. That is ridiculous thinking. Good Luck with you cheap rates.


Not to mention those "cheap rates" not only hurt you but they hurt everyone else in the industry. This is going to be my fourth year and I have seen prices drop by $10 per hour around here. There are too many guys that come in with equipment that is not up to the task or that may be paid off and they lowball the heck out of people.

It is one thing to be priced competitively, but to just be a lowballer is the worst. I can stop paying insurance and workmans comp and go out there and work a truck for $20 an hour if I wanted to but I wont have anything to show for it. I would rather sit on a beach and go broke versus doing it plowing snow.


----------



## pro50guy (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW somtimes i think you guys are great, other times your like pitbulls. i will probably be plowing for my niebors that either shovel or snowblow and wouldn't be taking bids anyway. im not starting a buisness, I got laid off at the begining of summer so im just lookin for a little extra cash. im not trying to lowball anybody or take food of anybodys plate. as always thanks for your input


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Dude, SPELL CHECK!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

pro50guy;810265 said:


> WOW somtimes i think you guys are great, other times your like pitbulls. i will probably be plowing for my niebors that either shovel or snowblow and wouldn't be taking bids anyway. im not starting a buisness, I got laid off at the begining of summer so im just lookin for a little extra cash. im not trying to lowball anybody or take food of anybodys plate. as always thanks for your input


Well you made it sound like you were going out and lowballing to make a buck, But one question, are you going to get insurance for snow plowing or just do it on the side like you are talking. I mean they are your neighbors, but if something went wrong they are going to blame you in most cases. unless they sign a waiver for you to do the work.


----------



## pro50guy (Sep 20, 2009)

im still in the air on the plowing insurance, the people i will be plowing for iv'e known for years. i would make good on any damage, and thats evan if they cared. i may still get it though, how much more is it and can you get it without a tax number? thanks for letting me know about the spelling Dude, im sure my punctuation is bad as well, good looking out though


----------

